#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Израиль >  > > >  >  >  Израиль, может встретимся?)

## Аньезка

Буддисты Земли Обетованной, может познакомимся лично?  :Cool:

----------

Слава Эркин (06.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (07.05.2012)

----------


## PampKin Head

+1

----------

Слава Эркин (06.05.2012)

----------


## Слава Эркин

Идея хорошая! Не знаю сколько людей придут, но, если что, могу в качестве места предложить свою столовую. В пятницу и субботу я закрыт, так что дервянные скамьи, кондицианер и лёгкое угощение обещаю! Это Тират А-Кармэль ( чуть южнее Хайфы ).

----------

Bob (07.05.2012), PampKin Head (06.05.2012), Аньезка (06.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (07.05.2012)

----------


## PampKin Head

В пятницу с утра, наверное, будет хорошо...

З.Ы. Надо будет насемафорить ваджрной сестре в Акко.

----------


## Аньезка

Слава, мы с удовольствием к тебе приедем!  :Kiss: 
И, да, из предложенных вариантов подходит пятница-с утра, т.к. мы поедем обществ. транспортом и нужно будет успеть вернуться до наступления шаббата  :Smilie:

----------


## Hang Gahm

К сожалению не смогу в этот раз присоединиться, но соответственно приглашаю к себе в Реховот. У меня дворик, крытая веранда, можно организовать шашлычки (конечно же вегетарианские). Жителей Раананы могу привезти и отвезти. А в Тират -Кармель с удовольствием наведался бы в следующий раз. :Wink:

----------

Аньезка (07.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (08.05.2012)

----------


## Miruka Ze

Занятный раайон. Расскажите потом как все прошло.
У самого к сожалению немного напряг со свободным временем.

----------


## Шенпен

Возможно, удастся заскочить на пару минут. В районе 12-ти.
Было - бы приятно познакломиться лично.

----------

Аньезка (08.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.05.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

> Возможно, удастся заскочить на пару минут. В районе 12-ти.
> Было - бы приятно познакломиться лично.


ЗдОрово! :-)

----------


## Слава Эркин

O! 
Ребята, я буду рад с вами познакомиться и принять у себя. Про пятницу-субботу я говарил в общем, не имея в виду конкретную дату. Прошу прощения, если вышло недопонимание. В эти выходные не смогу точно и в два последующих.
Кроме того. Как справедливо говарит Мирука, времени свободного ОЧЕНЬ мало и хотелось бы продумать цели и план нашей встрчи. Пусть каждый подумает как он(она) это себе представляет.

----------

Аньезка (08.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.05.2012)

----------


## PampKin Head

Так, я в свободном стиле прочитаю доклад "мои планы на следующие перерождения". )

----------

Bob (09.05.2012), Фил (10.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.05.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

> К сожалению не смогу в этот раз присоединиться, но соответственно приглашаю к себе в Реховот. У меня дворик, крытая веранда, можно организовать шашлычки (конечно же вегетарианские). Жителей Раананы могу привезти и отвезти. А в Тират -Кармель с удовольствием наведался бы в следующий раз.


Сказано - сделано!
Сегодня познакомились с Hang Gahm и его семьей.  :Smilie:

----------

AndyZ (20.05.2012), Hang Gahm (19.05.2012), Pema Sonam (19.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (20.05.2012), Слава Эркин (19.05.2012), Фил (21.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.05.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

А кто этот сугубо православный?

----------


## Слава Эркин

МОЛОДЦЫ!!!

----------

Hang Gahm (20.05.2012), Аньезка (19.05.2012)

----------


## Hang Gahm

> А кто этот сугубо православный?


Все свои. :Wink:  :Kiss:

----------

Фил (21.05.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Знакомьтесь ещё, уж больно фотографии хороши!

----------

